# concerned about GE corn in Middle Rio Grande Valley, NM



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

Bees don't really pollinate corn. Wind usually does the work for corn. The bees might take some if they need it, but there are likely other sources in your two mile radius that they will be attracted to more.


----------



## Geri Rhodes (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, will the wind carrying GMO pollen contaminate my heirloom corn? Must they both be tasseling at the same time for contamination to occur? And what if GMO pollen drifts into surface water of the irrigation ditch next to the Triple Stack--won't the bees drink that water and ingest the GMO pollen as a result?


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

Geri Rhodes said:


> And what if GMO pollen drifts into surface water of the irrigation ditch next to the Triple Stack--won't the bees drink that water and ingest the GMO pollen as a result?


They certainly could. Keep in mind that your bees will forage for pollen and nectar (and consume water) in roughly a two-mile radius around you. It's likely that within that space they may encounter plants treated with pesticides, water with common contaminants, other GMO agriculture products and potentially other bees exposed to the same environmental factors.


----------



## Geri Rhodes (Feb 9, 2013)

And pretty soon genetically engineered alfalfa. Our property is surrounded by alfalfa fields, and honey from those fields will be contaminated, right?


----------



## ByGonzah (Feb 4, 2012)

Geri Rhodes said:


> honey from those fields will be contaminated, right?


I guess it depends on what you mean by "contaminated". If you're concerned that the honey might contain pollen and nectar from non-organic sources around you, then I suppose you could consider it "contaminated". I'm guessing you're interested in producing "organic honey".


----------



## Geri Rhodes (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, that's what I mean. Thanks for all your replies.
Geri


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Geri!


----------



## Geri Rhodes (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks! Looks like a good group.
Geri


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Geri Rhodes (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Being from Montana and the west coast and now Nevada I have no idea what you are talking about but from the gist of things I guess it is a type of corn. Really can't help you. Sorry.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

Organic Honey? :s


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Well, will the wind carrying GMO pollen contaminate my heirloom corn? 

Yes and if recent history means anything at all, then Monsanto will show up and sue you for letting them contaminate your heirloom corn and then daring to keep the seeds...


----------

